# Frustrated at current shop



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Thoughts?


What the hell does your screen name mean?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

old computer was an alienware. It's called leet speak. Nerdy I know. heh


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What kinda s**t are you doing on the job? Pipe & wire?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah. Running robroy rigid. (I haven't done alot of rigid but i am not dumbfounded by it) Making up flow control valves. Instrumentation. I know they want to finish this job quickly so maybe they are trying to motivate me and don't mean I am slow. Just want everyone to slam it in. Just feel as if I'm being solo'd out when I am putting in just as much work as everyone else. (and more)


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Could be that your perspective is different than theirs. Maybe your personality doesn't match very well. Maybe you're not as fast as you think you are.

It's hard to say. Just keep busting s**t out and maybe their panties will untwist.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Could be that your perspective is different than theirs. Maybe your personality doesn't match very well. Maybe you're not as fast as you think you are.
> 
> It's hard to say. Just keep busting s**t out and maybe their panties will untwist.


Thanks. I dont think I'm the fastest apprentice ever I just see others and it gives me an idea of where I'm at. The other apprentice is pretty good friends with the foreman. They work with the foreman while I'm off doing my own thing.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Companies that always whine about going faster will never be satisfied. It's just how they are. They are usually screwed up in a lot of ways. Just ignore it and got work. Work at a decent pace in a safe manner and do quality work. They are going to bitch no matter what but at least they can't talk **** about the quality of your work.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Everyone will always say you're too slow, and that they "would have had X amount of crap done in the time it took you to do Y amount of crap". _Suuuuuure_ they would have. I always just say "meh" and continue. They're not there doing it themselves so from wherever they're standing it's going to look like it's taking a long time. My current boss likes to hassle me for taking too long to make up boxes. It can't be done any faster though. One day I called him on it and told him to show me what I could do to be as lightning fast as he claims he is because he wouldn't stop running his mouth about how long I took. All he could say was "I don't know". I bet he'd be thrilled if I went super fast but nicked all the wires in the process.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Yeah. Running robroy rigid. (I haven't done alot of rigid but i am not dumbfounded by it) Making up flow control valves. Instrumentation. I know they want to finish this job quickly so maybe they are trying to motivate me and don't mean I am slow. Just want everyone to slam it in. Just feel as if I'm being solo'd out when I am putting in just as much work as everyone else. (and more)


You might be too much of a perfectionist working with the Robroy. You need to push yourself a little into your safe zone and get to the point where you can work it just a bit below damaging it.

Find a way, if you are on terminations, to reduce the # of steps it takes to land a wire or strip a cable. You need to get to the point where you can do it without thinking or with little effort. As a geek, think "Matrix"


----------



## klien tools (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to the real electrical world. You will be dealing with suck ups and back stabbers the rest of your career. All you can do is just do your job to the best of your ability and if they are going to smoke ya then it was going to happen any way no matter what. If that other apprentice is in tight with the foreman, then he is not going any where any time soon, doesn't matter what you do.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wher are you in Wa?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I've learned that owners and foremen ultimately care about quality. By that I mean you don't have to go back and redo stuff. 

They would much rather have you take a little longer and get the project done right than send you, or someone else, to fix it. 

That also doesn't mean it has to be perfect. I've learned to pick my battles on how to spend my time making stuff perfect on projects. I would imagine you are doing fine though. Rob Roy isn't really the easiest stuff to work with (extra steps and precautions to protect the coating, threading etc.) so just make sure your work speaks for itself and leave it at that.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Ive seen over the years some foreman who havent worked with their tools in a while sometimes forget how long things really take. Ive seen it a lot with rigid. They think it gets ran almost as fast as EMT, and that just ain't gonna happen. Definitely in a run with a lot of bends. If other guys have relatively straight runs, and your on a run with lots of bends and more cutting and threading, that's just how its gonna be. No way around it. 

Or maybe you are slow??


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You're always gonna be slower than someone thinks you should be. Hell, I'm slower than I think I am and get reminded every time I complete my post project paperwork.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Could you site some numbers? There's books dedicated to electrical about how fast you should be. Maybe instrumentation wiring is different. I don't know.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Could you cite some numbers? There's books dedicated to electrical about how fast you should be. Maybe instrumentation wiring is different. I don't know.


 Fixed it for you.......cite, not site.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Like I always said,If you don't like this speed you definitely won't like my other speed!:no:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply's. I was told today by the General Foreman that I wasn't fast but I was very thorough which made up for it.


----------

